# Training with Homers



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Training with Homers, via Steady with Style, by Martha Greenlee. Birds & training is still an issue we wrestle with as we s-l-o-w-l-y gain momentum toward breaking (owner shortcomings not dog). Anyway, good article.

http://steadywithstyle.com/training-with-homers/


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Great article... Good refresher, thanks. Cannot emphasize enough, how great of a trainer Mo is.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice read. I think if you mix in some kill birds with retrieves it keeps the dogs excitement on pigeons.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Certainly keeps the intensity up. They sure can sour on pigeons if done over and over again.


----------



## Tika V (Jan 30, 2013)

I was lucky enough to spend 2 days with Mo at his kennel learning and working my V. Greatest dog man i have ever met in my short time involved with pointing dogs.


----------

